# My little weirdo?



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi! So, I'm not complaining or anything, but I've noticed that my little Boz monster never balls up. As in, not when he's angry, or sleeping (he sleeps like a little zombie hedgie with his arms and legs stuck straight out) or coming out of the bath or anything.

If anything, he's the opposite. His nickname is monkey cause he's all wiggly and squirmy all the time with his legs stuck out as far as they can go.

Anyone else have a hedgie like Bosley? Just curious to see who else has no attachment to the circular form.


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Evidence of the monkey!
[attachment=1:1f2i864x]weeblemonkey.jpg[/attachment:1f2i864x]
[attachment=0:1f2i864x]Sleepy.jpg[/attachment:1f2i864x]


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily rarely balls up now as well, usually only when she's sleeping or at the vet, but she does still do it! That picture is just hilarious, I love it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG!! The zombie arms and butt just melted my heart!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhh such an angel! I want to cuddle the little angel!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

*Squeal* Bosley you are such a cutie-pie! I love the zombie legs. Pliny was doing that yesterday when he passed out in my lap.
Pliny balls up whenever he is woken up (although I can sympathize with that).


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

OH-MY-GOSH my heart just MELTED INTO A PUDDLE!!! How freakin cute is that???? oh I love love love!!!!


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

OMG i got a hedgie last month and she hasnt ever EVER balled up, she huffed once but that was it but she isnt overweight or anything i was wondering too if she was okay lol :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such adorable pictures! I wish Bosley would come rub those zombie arms off on my Pepper. :roll: We call her Pepper-ball, 'cause that's what we see. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are some of the most adorable pics ever  I love them both


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

PJM said:


> Such adorable pictures! I wish Bosley would come rub those zombie arms off on my Pepper. :roll: We call her Pepper-ball, 'cause that's what we see. :lol:


Awe. You should call her Pepper Corn. 

My hedgies are balls of quilly fury. But still adorable! I've felt them splat under a blanket, but when I peek at them they ball up.


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Hahaha that's so adorable! You struck gold with that one. My Pazu is still the grumpiest of hogs on the best day, but I wouldn't change anything about him. Make sure you post more pictures! :lol:


----------

